# Bizarre FTP 530 error anomaly



## dmacca (Oct 21, 2009)

XP SP3
Firefox 3.5.3
IE 6 
CoreFTP 2.1
Filezilla 3.2.8.1

I signed up with FatCow for web hosting, logged into FTP two days ago successfully, and began uploading files. The connection died, I've had their poor techies on it, and my ISP looked into it. Nothing seems wrong.

I can log onto my other ftp accounts and other web servers via browsers and clients listed above. I cannot connect to fatcow, always getting 530 errors. I can telnet and traceroute to the fatcow server, but still can't connect.

I dragged out an old box (XP SP3, Firefox, CuteFTP) and was able to log on no problem via all browsers and clients. I reconnected the new box, and still no connection.

I need to get the-faces.com loaded on fatcow ASAP, as the band reformed and are playing their first gig since 1975. I need the fatcow connection working so I can update the site.

The problem seems to be with this box. As I mentioned, I had an ftp connection to fatcow, and it won't work on this box. All other non-fatcow ftp accts work, and fatcow connects from the same location on an older box, but this box will not connect to fatcow.

Any ideas??


----------



## holyhttp (Oct 21, 2009)

Since you are in a time crunch here, I suggest you use your old box to upload all your website files first. Once the site is live and the "band is happy" for youyr great work, you can then deal with those technical issues in a more relaxed atmosphere. You really don't want to mess up this band's first gig. So forget about youir new box now, take a USB drive to transfer the website files in it, plug it to the new box and upload all your files.

- Does Fatcow use passive or active FTP?
- Are the setting parameters identical in the new box and the old one?

For now just upload those precious files as it does not matter wihich box there are sent from. I am confident you will find the solution to your new box issue once you are done with the upload


----------



## dmacca (Oct 21, 2009)

Fatcow uses passive ftp. I used identical settings on both boxes. 

Today I did a non-destructive recovery on the new box and tried to ftp. No change in the ftp status. 

I'll be hooking up the old box to UL the site and change the DNS over to fatcow in a couple hours. The real work involves getting the forum (phpbb) moved over, reinstalled, and updated to 3.x

Thx for the reply!


----------



## dmacca (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, I've needed to wipe the drive for a while, so I did so. As soon as I had a clean install of windows, I tried FTP-ing to fatcow with no change. Any ideas?


----------

